# Can any one help ( QUEEN MARY 2 )



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello out there.I need some help if possable by you ex-Cunard people.I recently was able to grab ahold of the brand new out 1/400 scale remarkable detail model of the QUEEN MARY 2 ( By Revel ).This thing is huge must be about 3 ft in length.I really need to know the proper colour of her funnel it is decieving in so many photos the colour is it RED or is it ORANGE?.I was able to get Model Master ( Ford engine red ) it looks a cross between red and orange if any one is familar with model building and paint set up I would greatly appreciate any help with the colour and I don,t think the hull is the same colour am I correct? Any how I really have to get this funnel colour sorted out and could use some help....Rgds Jim .(Cloud)


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

"the famous Cunard red funnel"


----------



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

*Qm2*

Treeve:Thanks but my question still is not answered.I need to know an exact colour here.It is an excellent model and I want exact detail as much as possable.Hope you understand....nice picture of her though.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Jim, scroll down to page 16 on the following site and see if it helps any:

http://titanic-model.com/articles/lusi_tutoria/LUSITANIA_Tutorial_Revised.pdf

Bruce C


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

There is only one Queen Mary ,the Cal Mac Queen Mary, the Clyde steamer now in London. They stole her name.

Built 1933 to steam the Clyde, they took her name off her to give to Cunard, It was looked upon as treachery in Scotland.

Best regards
jimmys


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

the lads looking for the colour of the funnel, not politics. north of the border(Jester) (Jester) (Jester)


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

_The Funnels and Whistles. _
_Orange seems to be the correct color,,,,,,,,Ask Cunard they might send you some???????????_
_interesting site ,,,,,complete with Whistle sounds_

http://www.sterling.rmplc.co.uk/visions/funnels.html


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I have just written off to Cunard with just that query for you....
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Still not had a reply from Cunard (now, there's a surprise!)
I suggest the background colour of their web pages must
have been selected as a close match.
http://www.cunard.com/OurShips/default.asp?Ship=QM2


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

treeve said:


> Still not had a reply from Cunard (now, there's a surprise!)
> I suggest the background colour of their web pages must
> have been selected as a close match.
> http://www.cunard.com/OurShips/default.asp?Ship=QM2




The backgound colour on their webpage isn't anything close to Cunard red.

The closest you are going to get to it is 'Internationl Orange', in fact the funnel of QE2 is painting in that exact shade as they were unable to get the correct colour a few years ago. The funnel on QM2 is not an esact match to International Orange but so close to it that you would be hard pressed to tell the difference.

Cunard Red in the old days was different again... more orange and ochre... I have a swatch taken from a paint sample from the old MAURETANIA c. 1936

Stephen


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Just pick up one of these:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_orange


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, Stephen, for the correction; I get so rankled when large companies do not reply to enquiries; as much as they are busy, I do feel a little good PR would go a long way. Comes to something when a company as large as Cunard can't get the colour they want - that would not have gone down very well when I was working on conservation work to an Early Victorian library; I insisted on the correct colour and constituent components of that paint, and it had to be applied in exactly the same way it was done originally.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Just pick up one of these:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_orange




Ruud,

The QE2 funnel is painted in the colour named as INTERNATIONL ORANGE. It is spot on because I have a sample of her funnel paint here to compare.

Old Cunard red... a bit lighter and more ochre .... looks like the colour names as Pumpkin.

The Red on on QM2 funnel is perhaps a touch more red than what is used on QE2 but if INTERNATIONAL ORANGE is used on a model it wouldn't be far off the real thing. Just don't use a colour like PostOffice Red.. or Signal Red as we used to call it.

Apologies for misspelling your name in my earlier post.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

treeve said:


> Thanks, Stephen, for the correction; I get so rankled when large companies do not reply to enquiries; as much as they are busy, I do feel a little good PR would go a long way. Comes to something when a company as large as Cunard can't get the colour they want - that would not have gone down very well when I was working on conservation work to an Early Victorian library; I insisted on the correct colour and constituent components of that paint, and it had to be applied in exactly the same way it was done originally.




I'm told that when QM2 was building, someone 'high up' decided that the red for the funnel needed to be a deeper red than the correct Cunard red so it was changed. 167 years of tradition thrown out of the window on a whim!

As in my post to Ruud, International Orange is your best bet... or just put a wee drop of Signal Red into the mix if you want to be spot on.

My colour matches for the old MAURETANIA's funnels and mast colours were passed on to me by Marine Artist Ken Marschall (of TITANIC fame). He did some serious research into this topic and was able to locate actual paint chips to work and compare with. The colours also compare with chips taken from the QUEEN MARY's funnels when she was 'restored' in Long Beach in the late 60s.

Stephen


----------

